# CANON EOS 1D MARK II



## Vision (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi I am looking for a professional camera for fashion photography and would like a professional camera but I don't have the funds to buy a new one. Is it worth it to buy a 1d Mark II for $500 - $800 dollars or should I buy a new Eos 5d Mark II?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 21, 2013)

Vision said:


> Hi I am looking for a professional camera for fashion photography and would like a professional camera but I don't have the funds to buy a new one. Is it worth it to buy a 1d Mark II for $500 - $800 dollars or should I buy a new Eos 5d Mark II?



In a controlled lighting environment you'd be fine with a 5D1 and some good glass. I would suggest that route.


----------



## Vision (Feb 21, 2013)

I just saw the Nikon D7100 but I heard more fashion photographers favor the Canon.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 21, 2013)

Vision said:


> I just saw the Nikon D7100 but I heard more fashion photographers favor the Canon.



The reason that I suggested that you get a 5D is because it's an inexpensive full frame camera ideal for studio work.


----------



## Vision (Feb 21, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Vision said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the Nikon D7100 but I heard more fashion photographers favor the Canon.
> ...


I appreciate it. I think I am going to get the 5D I have done a lot of research on it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## faktisk (Feb 21, 2013)

Vision said:


> I just saw the Nikon D7100 but I heard more fashion photographers favor the Canon.


Some prefer Canon, some Nikon, and some also like Sony. I would go for the 5D, and some good glass as Tyler says.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 22, 2013)

1D mkll was a great camera, MP isn't very good by today's standards and chances are if it was used by a professional you'll end up having to get parts replaced soon.  I tore the shutter curtain in half twice, I had it replaced once.  I now have a 1D mkll door stop, it sits next to my 2 1D bodies, in a cardboard box.

Go with something newer.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2013)

Tyler gave you the best option for your budget.


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tyler took my words! A full frame 5dc!


----------

